# sony owners opinions needed



## 2000voltz (Sep 21, 2007)

I currently have a sony kdf-55xs955. i am thinking of replaceing with a Brivia hx 800. not interested too much in the 3d aspect. do you think I will notice much picture improvement? any pros and cons betweent the two direct models would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a 46 inch HX800 and I love it. The only thing I dont like about it is that there is not more RCA jacks available for like gaming. I have N64 and a Wii I would like hooked in at the same time as well as a VCR that I casually use to record stuff off to VHS for my parents.

The PQ is awesome and I like all the features of the tv as well. I have mine hard wired in for the Netflix and Pandora. There was so many more things it could do I was really impressed. I have not used the 3D aspect of it yet either but I will somewhere down the line. Just my opinion but I dont think you can go wrong with a HX800. I paid $1,380 for my 46''. I thought I got a pretty good deal on it.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I have and KDL-60EX700 and it's got a great picture as long as you don't wander to far to the side where the contrast leaches away.

I keep wanting to uplift my KDL-32XBR6 and my KDL-46XBR2 but truth known properly adjusted both give an exceptional picture and I can approach from the side too.

Don "LED contrast is good, edge lit well???" Bolton


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

joshjr said:


> I have a 46 inch HX800 and I love it. The only thing I dont like about it is that there is not more RCA jacks available for like gaming. I have N64 and a Wii I would like hooked in at the same time as well as a VCR that I casually use to record stuff off to VHS for my parents.
> 
> The PQ is awesome and I like all the features of the tv as well. I have mine hard wired in for the Netflix and Pandora. There was so many more things it could do I was really impressed. I have not used the 3D aspect of it yet either but I will somewhere down the line. Just my opinion but I dont think you can go wrong with a HX800. I paid $1,380 for my 46''. I thought I got a pretty good deal on it.


Buy the component cable set for the Wii; you can get them for less then $10. At least this will allow you to hook it up at the same time as some of the others and will give a slightly better res output at 480p rather then i.

Just FYI


----------



## 2000voltz (Sep 21, 2007)

So how bad is edge led compared to the full led back light. Is there really that much difference in a normal, sunlight room? I don't generally watch the tv in a theater type atmosphere.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

2000voltz said:


> So how bad is edge led compared to the full led back light. Is there really that much difference in a normal, sunlight room? I don't generally watch the tv in a theater type atmosphere.


This article describes the differwent LED types and should suit your pursuit of information:


```
http://reviews.cnet.com/2795-6482_7-399.html
```


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I was a Sony fanboy, but went with the Panasonic VT25.

I am no longer a Sony fanboy - the picture quality of the Panny blows Sony out of the water.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

I would go with the VT25, One month ago I went with the Samsung 8000 the top plasma of Samsung for 2010. Its good and great sometimes but I dont get that awe feeling. But its a lot cheaper than the VT25. 

Oh and I did have the HX800, the 46 one. Hated it, but to be fair I am a plasma guy and it was my first LCD and my last. But you never know , the 800 could be for you.


----------



## mechman (Apr 29, 2006)

2000voltz said:


> So how bad is edge led compared to the full led back light. Is there really that much difference in a normal, sunlight room? I don't generally watch the tv in a theater type atmosphere.


My panel is an edge lit LED and it's performed wonderfully. The general consensus is that if your room is as you describe yours (sunlit and bright), LCD/LED is the better option. Plasmas are generally considered better in the light controlled rooms.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> This article describes the differwent LED types and should suit your pursuit of information:
> 
> ```
> http://reviews.cnet.com/2795-6482_7-399.html
> ```


Consumer Reports is another good source for background info; online if you're a member, or library, newstand if you're not. Brand new issue- at least I received mine yesterday- has new reviews, too.

The URL above isn't clickable, at least not on Chrome on a Mac. Using "Insert Link", with color and bold added, I get:

*New link to the CNN site.....*


----------

